# Looking to test the waters, machine recommendations?



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey









I've had my Silvia for 3 years now and was thinking about treating myself to an upgrade. I was looking into the dual boiler machines and hx machines and the cost is fairly high and I'd like to make an informed decision.

The lever machines are something I've always have been fascinated by, and before I buy a new machine, really I should check out a lever machine first and see if it's for me (I know it's not for everyone).

My idea was to by an entry lever machine (like the Gaggia classic) but for lever. It looks like the Europiccoa 8 Cup might be that machine.

My only concern is that I don't want to buy a machine less than the classic/silvia so I won't be impressed by it. I've read that the Europiccola has heating issues among other things.

I currently have a Silvia V3, and want the Lever machine to match or better in Espresso quality when done correctly.

Any reconsiderations?

And thanks for reading.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well the levers like the ones you mention arena whole different ball game and take a whole lot more practice and expertise to master and use successfully that the more expensive but much more user friendly londinium L1, bezzera Strega or quick mill veloce

My advice to you is so save your shekels up and get one of the three I mentioned, with the best choice IMO being the L1 which I say based only on other anecdotal reports as I've never used the bezzera or quickmill


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmm, so you're saying the more money spent on the lever machine adds less frustration to the learning curve.

Londinium L1: £1,980.00

Bezzera Strega: £1,295.00

Quick Mill Veloce: £1,695.00

I like the way the one your recommended is the most expensive







Can't put a price on quality.

I actually have been tempted by this machine: Olympia Cremina

I've been told it's one of the named lever machines that people would go for. Any advice?

It's also second hand, meaning it won't devalue quickly if I suck at lever machines after a year.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

long time elektra puller here, less frustration don't end there, BIG bucks for grinder needed


----------

